# Arrefecimento global ?



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Meus Caros Amigos, uma Boa Tarde a todos neste dia memorável para os amantes do frio e da neve.

Os mais antigos deste fórum já me conhecem, toda esta malta nova e muito porreira que agora participa nesta comunidade deve ser a primeira vez que ouve falar neste Iceberg.

Trata-se de uma pura coincidência escrever este tema neste dia e não tem nada a ver com o artigo do Expresso de hoje intitulado “Arrefecimento Global começou em 2008?”.

Tinha intenção de escrever estas poucas linhas em pleno Verão, para evitar dar a imagem de estar a ser influenciado por algum fenómeno meteorológico ligado ao frio como aquele que agora estamos a viver.

Trata-se somente de uma ideia minha, que tenho vindo a desenvolver e a amadurecer, mas cada vez com a mais profunda convicção de estar certo … ou talvez não, só o tempo o dirá.

Estou profundamente convicto que um processo de Arrefecimento global do planeta já teve início, embora não detectável na curta existência de uma vida humana, e por isso, imperceptível aos nossos olhos. Creio mesmo já termos entrado num novo processo de Glaciação, mas como sabemos estes fenómenos têm escalas temporárias gigantescas e dificilmente detectáveis, pelo que apenas daqui a alguns séculos ou milénios, poderemos confirmar se assim foi  de facto.

Aponto as razões da minha convicção:

- As fases interglaciais, como a que vivemos nos últimos milénios duram, em média, 10.000 anos, e esta já deveria estar a finalizar. Aliás, há muitos climatólogos, como o nosso mestre Anthimio de Azevedo que defendem esta ideia, referindo que a temperatura média da Terra já deveria ser nesta altura 5º mais baixa.
- O início das glaciações, ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, caracteriza-se por curtos períodos bruscos de intenso aquecimento, acompanhados por alterações climáticas regionais notáveis e fenómenos meteorológicos extremos.
- A corrente quente do Golfo, embora continue (e continuará) a exercer a sua actividade, tem decrescido significativamente nas últimas décadas.
- O degelo importante das calotes polares está a contribuir para a densificação das águas oceânicas e a consequente menor salinidade das mesmas.
- IMPORTANTE: A Oscilação Decanal do Pacífico (que ocorre periodicamente), mudou brusacamente em 1976 para a sua fase quente, e durando em média 30 anos, está agora a entrar na sua fase fria, provocando Invernos cada vez mais rigorosos no hemisfério Norte.
- Acompanhando este fenómeno a NAO (North Atlantic Ocean), com uma predominância inusitada de uma fase positiva nos últimos 20 anos, está, mais ano menos ano, a alterar a sua acção para uma fase negativa, característica de tempos mais frios.
- MUITO IMPORTANTE: o nosso Sol está praticamente sem ocorrência de manchas solares há cerca de um ano, e a última vez que tal fenómeno aconteceu com intensidade, foi durante a última Pequena Idade do Gelo.

Por tudo isto, e por outras convicções que tentarei desenvolver ao longo do tempo que que for aprofundando as minhas ideias, e sem estar influenciado por qualquer acontecimento presente ou passado, acredito convictamente que estamos a inciar a entrada num período de arrefecimento global do planeta; os próximos anos confirmarão ou não esta minha análise.

E vocês, o que acham ?


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

Interessante e pertinente ponto de vista.
Os defensores do aquecimento também têm argumentos igualmente válidos.
Gostaria de ler mais opiniões.
Bom tópico!


----------



## storm (29 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Bom tópico,

Eu diria que no meu pensamento a gente estaria-mos num periodo misto, isto é, periodos extremos de frio e de calor (opinião pessoal, nada cientifica).
Mas pelo seu ponte de vista também acho que estamos a arrefecer, porque no verão temos picos de calor, mas os verões tem vindo a serem mais frescos e os invernos estão a ser cada vez mais frios.

Isto e a minha visão sobre o assunto, mas deem as vossas opiniões (conhecimento sobre assunto fraco)


----------



## rbsmr (29 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

Alguém consegue o link para o artigo do expresso? É que me escapou...

Será que, ainda que parcialmente, o cenário ficcionado em o "Dia Depois de Amanhã" está-se a concretizar-se?


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 23:02)

Uma opinião da qual partilho o mesmo fundamento.
A mim, quando falo disso, dizem-me que sou "daqueles da conspiração" ....


Muito bom trabalho.


----------



## pedromachado (30 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

Por acaso também partilho da mesma opinião... aliás, vi um documentário na TV que referia precisamente isto. A teoria muito resumidamente era que o aqucimento global poderia levar a Europa a viver uma idade do gelo, pois por diversos factores o principal motivo dos invernos na Europa serem relativamente moderados que é a Correte quente do golfo, poderia parar e então a europa mergulharia numa idade do gelo.... acreditem que o que vi faz bastante sentido... a ver vamos...


----------



## Ecotretas (30 Nov 2008 às 12:13)

Há bastante tempo que alguns vem alertando para a fantochada que é a religião do Aquecimento Global. Curioso é que temos sido dos poucos países do Mundo em 2008 em que ainda não tinhamos sido afectados pelo frio a sério. Mas as pistas há muito que cá estão! 
Disfrutem do frio!
Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 12:53)

Iceberg disse:


> Trata-se de uma pura coincidência escrever este tema neste dia e não tem nada a ver com o artigo do Expresso de hoje intitulado “Arrefecimento Global começou em 2008?”.
> ....
> Tinha intenção de escrever estas poucas linhas em pleno Verão, para evitar dar a imagem de estar a ser influenciado por algum fenómeno meteorológico ligado ao frio como aquele que agora estamos a viver.



As coincidências são tramadas ...





Iceberg disse:


> Aponto as razões da minha convicção:
> 
> - As fases interglaciais, como a que vivemos nos últimos milénios duram, em média, 10.000 anos, e esta já deveria estar a finalizar. Aliás, há muitos climatólogos, como o nosso mestre Anthimio de Azevedo que defendem esta ideia, referindo que a temperatura média da Terra já deveria ser nesta altura 5º mais baixa.
> - O início das glaciações, ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, caracteriza-se por curtos períodos bruscos de intenso aquecimento, acompanhados por alterações climáticas regionais notáveis e fenómenos meteorológicos extremos.
> ...




A  ideia com que fico é que usas todos os argumentos e mais alguns apenas para uma coisa. A negação. Tudo serve, desde variabilidades naturais, os ciclos das glaciações, as manchas solares, corrente do golfo, etc, etc. Uma amálgama de teorias e ideias, algumas delas sem qualquer base cientifica nas conclusões que supostamente alguns dizem ter. Nada de novo. 
Não vou responder porque quase tudo isso já foi falado, discutido, contrariado, dezenas ou centenas de vezes no outro tópico do aquecimento global e eu infelizmente já não tenho paciência para repetir tudo de novo, já ando cansado destas discussões, fico a aguardar com ansiedade o arrefecimento global e  Invernos mais interessantes.

*PS:* A utilização de algumas coisas que o Anthímio de Azevedo disse tem sido usadas de forma abusiva por diversas vezes pessoas retirando as afirmações do contexto em que foram ditas. Anthímio de Azevedo acredita no aquecimento global antropogénico e que se devem tomar medidas. Ciclos glaciares são ciclos longos e no AGA estamos a falar do possível impacto do homem no clima numa escala temporal muito mais reduzida e que nos pode afectar em poucas décadas. Achar que não se devem tomar medidas só porque caminhamos para uma glaciação (centenas de anos ? milhares ?) ou para um longo mínimo solar (que ninguém consegue prever) é a mesma coisa que uma pessoa não cuidar da sua saúde e do seu bem estar durante a sua vida porque sabe que um dia irá morrer de qualquer das formas. Num ou noutro caso , isso é ser irresponsável, consigo próprio e com os outros.


----------



## Ecotretas (30 Nov 2008 às 14:39)

> infelizmente já não tenho paciência para repetir tudo de novo, já ando cansado destas discussões, fico a aguardar com ansiedade o arrefecimento global e Invernos mais interessantes.


Boa Vince! Espero que aprecies estes nevões tanto quanto eu 
Ecotretas


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

Boa Tarde, Vince.

Antes de mais, agradeço o teu comentário (permite-me tratar-te por tu, dado que aqui no forum todos somos camaradas destas andanças), porque um forum é isso mesmo, um local de discussão e contra-argumentação.

Em primeiro lugar, a minha vida pessoal e profissional não tem perimitido a minha participação com regularidade, tal como já fiz no passado (sou membro desde Junho/2006), mas ontem e hoje surgiu finalmente essa possibilidade, mas sempre com muita pressa, o que provoca naturalmente alguma superficialidade nas minhas opiniões, pelo que desde já peço desculpa se fui algo leviano nas minhas afirmações que, no entanto, as mantenho.

Permite-me um breve comentário aos teus comentários:

“As coincidências são tramadas ...”

Recuso comentar esta afirmação.

“A  ideia com que fico é que usas todos os argumentos e mais alguns apenas para uma coisa. A negação.”

Esta afirmação também não comento.

“…eu infelizmente já não tenho paciência para repetir tudo de novo, já ando cansado destas discussões…”

Em qualquer fórum de meteorologia que visites no mundo inteiro, esta discussão aquecimento v arrefecimento é sempre presença constante e das mais discutidas; fórum sem este tema tão actual não é fórum … Aliás, mal lancei o tópico, recebi logo alguns elogios pela sua pertinência e amplitude de debate.

“A utilização de algumas coisas que o Anthímio de Azevedo disse tem sido usadas de forma abusiva por diversas vezes pessoas retirando as afirmações do contexto em que foram ditas.”

Aqui concordo contigo, de facto isso tem acontecido, mas são riscos que uma figura pública corre, no entanto, foi ele o primeiro a dizer, aquando da recente queda de neve em Lisboa, que não teríamos de esperar outros 50 anos para voltar a ver nevar em Lisboa. Curiosamente, no ano seguinte e na mesma data, voltou a nevar ligeiramente nos arredores da capital. De facto, as coincidências são tramadas …

Aproveitando este post, quero apenas concluir o meu tópico inicial, que por esquecimento na altura não o fiz, salientando que, tal como o Mário Barros já disse e bem neste forum (apesar de não concordar com o tom exagerado que ele muitas vezes usa, mas que respeito), dizia eu, salientando que, e muita gente se esquece deste facto, o estado natural do nosso planeta é ser um planeta gelado. Este interregno que permitiu o florescimento da humanidade é uma excepção à regra.


----------



## psm (30 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

Iceberg disse:


> Boa Tarde, Vince.
> já não tenho paciência para repetir tudo de novo, já ando cansado destas discussões…”
> 
> 
> Aproveitando este post, quero apenas concluir o meu tópico inicial, que por esquecimento na altura não o fiz, salientando que, tal como o Mário Barros já disse e bem neste forum (apesar de não concordar com o tom exagerado que ele muitas vezes usa, mas que respeito), dizia eu, salientando que, e muita gente se esquece deste facto, o estado natural do nosso planeta é ser um planeta gelado. Este interregno que permitiu o florescimento da humanidade é uma excepção à regra.





Ai é te enganas o nosso planeta já foi muito quente, e o que se vive geologicamente não acontece muitas vezes na história geológica (duas calotes polares), e só é assim há poucos milhões de anos, e é desde o fechar do istmo do Panamá que aconteceu há + - 3 500 000 milhões de anos.


----------



## dragSD (30 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

bem so posso dizer que ja nao nevava em braga a muitos anos e hoje la caiu neve :P , eu vivo na noruega aqui e normal cair muita neve mas recebi esta noticia da minha familia que vive em braga :P


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2008 às 20:17)

Aqui nada já há dezenas de anos.


----------



## rossby (1 Dez 2008 às 22:05)

belem disse:


> Aqui nada já há dezenas de anos.



Boas !

Por aqui nada há não sei quanto tempo


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2008 às 02:16)

rossby disse:


> Boas !
> 
> Por aqui nada há não sei quanto tempo



Provavelmente nunca nevou aí.
Existem muitos locais das ilhas onde nunca nevou.
No continente, penso que tb existem alguns, mas não são tão contínuos como nas ilhas.


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

belem disse:


> Provavelmente nunca nevou aí.
> Existem muitos locais das ilhas onde nunca nevou.
> No continente, penso que tb existem alguns, mas não são tão contínuos como nas ilhas.



Aí está uma questão pertinente.. Já muito off-topic.. Será que há algum local de Portugal continental onde nunca caiu um floco de neve?

O resto do tópico, já estamos a repetir vezes sem conta o mesmo do outro do Aquecimento Global, mais valia passar para lá as msg e continuar!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

rozzo disse:


> Aí está uma questão pertinente.. Já muito off-topic.. Será que há algum local de Portugal continental onde nunca caiu um floco de neve?
> 
> O resto do tópico, já estamos a repetir vezes sem conta o mesmo do outro do Aquecimento Global, mais valia passar para lá as msg e continuar!



Primeiro temos de limitar esse "nunca" 

Estamos a falar dos últimos 100, 200 anos?


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

Sim, pensei nisso e não escrevi.. 
Pois, só por períodos.. Sei lá.. Desde que há "meteorologia" com registos de estações. P.ex.. Portanto finais século XIX?
E depois outro "degrau" já mais extremo é desde que Portugal como país com as suas actuais fronteiras existe! 

Indo tão atrás, e lembrando a "pequena idade do gelo", custa-me a crer que haja pontos do actual Portugal continental  onde nunca tenha nevado, acho muito improvável..
No passado mais recente, mesmo a partir do séc.XX, é possível.. Mas mesmo assim tenho dúvidas, pegando em anos como 1945 ou 1952(ou 54? tou na dúvida agora) onde nevou em Lisboa, no Algarve.. Portanto mais uma vez improvável.. Digo eu!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 14:11)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, pensei nisso e não escrevi..
> Pois, só por períodos.. Sei lá.. Desde que há "meteorologia" com registos de estações. P.ex.. Portanto finais século XIX?
> E depois outro "degrau" já mais extremo é desde que Portugal como país com as suas actuais fronteiras existe!
> 
> ...



Também acho improvável que algum pedaço do país (na parte continental) tenha escapado à neve nos últimos 100 anos.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 15:09)

Sinceramente acho que estas discussões são discutidas numa base científica muitíssimo forte:

Assim que vem um episódio de neve lá vêm os defensores do suposto "arrefecimento global" dizer... "Estão a ver, estão a ver"...

Quando vêm dias de calor durante muito tempo calam-se, de vez em quando falam que dados são adulterados sem provas do que afirmam só porque os valores não dão o que desejam!

Eu tenho MUITAS DÚVIDAS relativamente à teoria do aquecimento global! Coloco o máximo de reservas, e acho que se devem entrar com todas as equações para a discussão e não apenas dados de X anos para justificar algo!

Mas defender o suposto arrefecimento global com uma argumentação baseada em coincidências... lamento mas também não apoio

Fico assim num caldo tépido até alguém me salvar...


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2008 às 22:44)

Dan disse:


> Primeiro temos de limitar esse "nunca"
> 
> Estamos a falar dos últimos 100, 200 anos?



Exactamente... Ou melhor, desde que há registos.


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2008 às 22:46)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, pensei nisso e não escrevi..
> Pois, só por períodos.. Sei lá.. Desde que há "meteorologia" com registos de estações. P.ex.. Portanto finais século XIX?
> E depois outro "degrau" já mais extremo é desde que Portugal como país com as suas actuais fronteiras existe!
> 
> ...



Não nevou em todo o lado, mesmo nesses anos excepcionais...
Houve alguns locais que escaparam.


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2008 às 22:51)

vitamos disse:


> Sinceramente acho que estas discussões são discutidas numa base científica muitíssimo forte:
> 
> Assim que vem um episódio de neve lá vêm os defensores do suposto "arrefecimento global" dizer... "Estão a ver, estão a ver"...
> 
> ...



É um pouco como eu...
É um assunto que não me aquece nem me arrefece lool.
Dou mais valor aos registos do que às previsões.
Se me acontecer alguma coisa por ser assim, paciência!


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 00:38)

vitamos disse:


> Sinceramente acho que estas discussões são discutidas numa base científica muitíssimo forte:
> 
> Assim que vem um episódio de neve lá vêm os defensores do suposto "arrefecimento global" dizer... "Estão a ver, estão a ver"...
> 
> Quando vêm dias de calor durante muito tempo calam-se, de vez em quando falam que dados são adulterados sem provas do que afirmam só porque os valores não dão o que desejam!



É isto que eu também não compreendo. O facto de se usarem episódios esporádicos para se defender uma teoria.

Caiu água neve em Braga no domingo de manhã, é um facto.
Mas será esse fenómeno assim tão raro, que a acontecer é logo associado ao arrefecimento global? E repare-se que cair água neve é completamente diferente de "nevão".

Temos de facto vivido uns dias frios pela Europa Ocidental. Talvez isso nos leve a pensar em tal.
Mas que dirão os russos que andam há mais de um mês com anomalias desta ordem de grandeza?!






Quanto ao facto do assunto se tornar muitas vezes repetitivo, eu aconselho a que leiam o seguinte tópico na integra!

Há mesmo aquecimento Global?

É extenso sim, mas certamente encontrarão lá respostas para muitas das duvidas que têm. Evitam-se assim repetições de duvidas!


----------



## Iceberg (6 Dez 2008 às 18:26)

Meis caros, quero apenas novamente reforçar que não defendo a tese de um possível arrefecimento global nos próximos anos, pelo simples facto de ter caido água-neve em Braga, ou ter nevado em Londres em Outubro, ou outro qualquer fenómeno isolado.

É apenas uma convicção minha, muito pessoal, independentemente de estarem -10ºC no Porto ou 40ºC na Serra da Estrela.

Não varia em função dos acontecimentos. É uma simples opinião minha, sujeita a críticas, como tantas outras.

Peço desculpa por não ter reparado no tópico do Aquecimento Global, já existente. 

Aliás, o próprio Anthimio de Azevedo veio, mais uma vez, dizer na televisão que, inevitavelmente, o planeta caminhará para uma nova "era do gelo". 
Isto independentemente de agora estarmos a viver um curto período de aquecimento global, que na minha humilde opinião, terminou de facto em 2008.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 18:55)

Iceberg disse:


> Aliás, o próprio Anthimio de Azevedo veio, mais uma vez, dizer na televisão que, inevitavelmente, o planeta caminhará para uma nova "era do gelo".
> Isto independentemente de agora estarmos a viver um curto período de aquecimento global, que na minha humilde opinião, terminou de facto em 2008.



Tudo é um ciclo, e dentro do próprio ciclo há anti-ciclos.
Essa "era do gelo" de que falas, não é uma mini-idade do gelo que começa na década x e acaba 2 ou 3 décadas mais tarde.

Uma era é composta por uns quantos milhares de anos, que não tem ano para começar nem ano para acabar. É errado dizer-se que uma era começou no ano y! A não ser que nesse ano se tenha dado uma anomalia da temperatura global na ordem de -1ºC e assim de mantenha (sem cessar) nos anos seguintes, com tendência a piorar.

Agora se este ano a anomalia é de -0,5ºC, para o ano -1ºC e depois sobe para os +1ºC, é simplesmente uma variação climática.

São necessários alguns anos para que se possa dizer que realmente uma mini-idade do gelo começou.
São necessários séculos para se dizer que uma era glaciar começou.
Portanto, a começar agora essa tal era do gelo, só lá para o ano 3000 é que poderão dizer que a era do gelo começou em meados do ano 2000.

Se for apenas uma "mini-idade do gelo", talvez em 2020-2030 possas dizer que o frio começou a manifestar-se no final da primeira década do século.

Portanto, ainda que essa era tenha efectivamente começado em 2008, tu nunca o saberás, pois daqui a 80 anos (caso o frio venha mesmo), saberás apenas que estás numa idade fria, como já aconteceu algumas vezes na história modera. Ainda que numa era quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

Iceberg disse:


> Isto independentemente de agora estarmos a viver um curto período de aquecimento global, que na minha humilde opinião, terminou de facto em 2008.



Na minha opnião o arrefecimento começou em 2006/2007  alguém se lembra da maluqueira climática que foram tais anos ?? 2007 então foi um ano de recordes  Este ano as coisas já estiveram e estão mais calmas, pois os "mecanismos" frios já foram activados, logo a maluqueira climática vai andar mais calma pois já está concentrada num só objectivo que é o frio  e consequentemente, o arrefecimento do planeta...mas vamos no que isto vai dar.


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2008 às 10:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na minha opnião o arrefecimento começou em 2006/2007  alguém se lembra da maluqueira climática que foram tais anos ?? 2007 então foi um ano de recordes  Este ano as coisas já estiveram e estão mais calmas, pois os "mecanismos" frios já foram activados, logo a maluqueira climática vai andar mais calma pois já está concentrada num só objectivo que é o frio  e consequentemente, o arrefecimento do planeta...mas vamos no que isto vai dar.



que discussao entediante
tu achas que agora o clima esta a "acalmar"?????engraçado que muita gente te pode comfirmar o oposto.......
achas que o aquecimento se baseia em "convicções pessoais"......sabes eu estou constipado e estou convicto que daqui a 1h já estou bom
o anthimio de azevedo nem falou em arrefecimento mas sim numa era de extremos devida ao aumento da inclinaçao do eixo terrestre mas ele tambem falou de periodos de 25000 anos ou seja o eixo agora ou daqui a 100anos estará praticamente na mesma!!!
tu por acaso sabes o que deu origem á era glaciar ( na europa)????nao foi o degelo da gronelandia mas sim a libertação de um "mar" de agua doce muito maior que os grandes lagos para o atlantico em muito pouco tempo devido ao rompimento de uma barreira de gelo; achas que isto é o mesmo que o degelo da gronelandia e do artico comparativamente mais lentos e graduais????
por fim qual é a tua de quereres frio e mais frio não um pouco de neve mas um glaciar???explica-me os beneficios disso para a humanidade e a vida da terra!!!! o que seria daqueles que vivem a norte ou sul dos 40º de latitude????
a meteorologia não é uma brincadeira nem a ciencia " do que gosto e do que nao gosto"

ps: já agora fica descansado que eu tb não sou warmer!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

stormy disse:


> tu por acaso sabes o que deu origem á era glaciar ( na europa)????nao foi o degelo da gronelandia mas sim a libertação de um "mar" de agua doce muito maior que os grandes lagos para o atlantico em muito pouco tempo devido ao rompimento de uma barreira de gelo; achas que isto é o mesmo que o degelo da gronelandia e do artico comparativamente mais lentos e graduais????
> por fim qual é a tua de quereres frio e mais frio não um pouco de neve mas um glaciar???explica-me os beneficios disso para a humanidade e a vida da terra!!!! o que seria daqueles que vivem a norte ou sul dos 40º de latitude????
> a meteorologia não é uma brincadeira nem a ciencia " do que gosto e do que nao gosto"
> 
> ps: já agora fica descansado que eu tb não sou warmer!!!




Sim eu sei as origens da Era glaciar da Europa, mas esse factor já lá vai, o que está neste momento em jogo é não é só o eixo da terra, isso apenas mais um elemento que poderá levar ao frio, o que está em jogo é a entrada da nossa galáxia numa área onde existem mais poeiras espaciais que consequentemente irão "tapar" a luz do sol, o "acalmar" do sol após 2012, e claro, a questão mais polémica que é a corrente do golfo, que alguns dizem já estar a influenciar o clima e outros dizem que ainda não, e para além de não influenciar não será muito significativa na mudança dos climas no futuro.

Os periodos frios e peridos quentes são inevitáveis, não só porque são algo natural no clima como são necessários para que exista um equilibrio entre as correntes de energia. Eu não acho que os periodos quentes ou frios sejam divertidos, simplesmente, e como já disse atrás, são inevitáveis logo temos que estar preparados para ambos pois o clima está sempre a variar, e na minha sincera opnião os periodos frios são mais "saudáveis" que os periodos quentes. Mas claro, os periodos quentes são mais prosperos economicamente falando que os periodos frios, mas isso é outra história :assobio:


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2008 às 15:46)

o sol ainda está a iniciar o ciclo e, segundo o que vejo nos graficos, é bem possivel que apartir de meados de 2009 a Tmed global volte a subir ( para depois descer outra vez) quanto ás particulas eu nao sabia.....mas mesmo assim há que atender ao tipo de particulas ( se for gelo obviamente vao derreter quando se aproximarem do sol tal como os cometas).
não há qualquer razao para dizer que o solesta a enfraquecer pois é uma estrela de meia idade e ainda lhe faltam 5000milhoes de anos para iniciar a sequencia de "auto-destruição" ( quando o hidrogenio acabar e as reações nucleares tambem)


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2008 às 20:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> onde existem mais poeiras espaciais que consequentemente irão "tapar" a luz do sol



Fico sempre fascinado quando a mesma pessoa que recusa liminarmente que toda a tralha que despejamos na atmosfera tenha qualquer efeito no clima da Terra mas que a mesma pessoa acredita numa qualquer teoria de poeiras cósmicas a influenciar o mesmo clima. Diz-me tu Mário, onde está afinal o dogma ? A religião ? Está nos que olham para nós e o que fazemos ao planeta, tentam perceber o que se passa, tentam modelar nos modelos, bem ou mal, olham para os homens e o que fazem, ou está nos que simplesmente olham para o céu e acreditam que é algo "superior", qual crença religiosa, nem que seja para acreditar numas obscuras partículas cósmicas ?

Quanto ao suposto arrefecimento global, durante a semana vou tentar falar nele com dados mais objectivos. Presentemente vivemos tempos fascinantes na climatologia, como já tinha dito no outro tópico, mas falar dum arrefecimento global é no mínimo muito prematuro. Há uma pausa no aquecimento, isso parece-me inegável, que coincide com um mínimo solar um pouco mais prolongado (mas que já acabou em Outubro), resta saber o que acontecerá quando regressarmos por exemplo ao máximo solar. A pausa continuará ? Ou continuam a subir ? Ou até a descer, o que seria fascinante ? 
Para já com o que sabemos, entre uma "pausa" e um "arrefecimento" vai uma grande diferença.


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Vince disse:


> Fico sempre fascinado quando a mesma pessoa que recusa liminarmente que toda a tralha que despejamos na atmosfera tenha qualquer efeito no clima da Terra mas que a mesma pessoa acredita numa qualquer teoria de poeiras cósmicas a influenciar o mesmo clima. Diz-me tu Mário, onde está afinal o dogma ? A religião ? Está nos que olham para nós e o que fazemos ao planeta, tentam perceber o que se passa, tentam modelar nos modelos, bem ou mal, olham para os homens e o que fazem, ou está nos que simplesmente olham para o céu e acreditam que é algo "superior", qual crença religiosa, nem que seja para acreditar numas obscuras partículas cósmicas ?
> 
> Quanto ao suposto arrefecimento global, durante a semana vou tentar falar nele com dados mais objectivos. Presentemente vivemos tempos fascinantes na climatologia, como já tinha dito no outro tópico, mas falar dum arrefecimento global é no mínimo muito prematuro. Há uma pausa no aquecimento, isso parece-me inegável, que coincide com um mínimo solar um pouco mais prolongado (mas que já acabou em Outubro), resta saber o que acontecerá quando regressarmos por exemplo ao máximo solar. A pausa continuará ? Ou continuam a subir ? Ou até a descer, o que seria fascinante ?
> Para já com o que sabemos, entre uma "pausa" e um "arrefecimento" vai uma grande diferença.



Subscrevo !


----------



## Kispo (9 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Há uma pausa no aquecimento, isso parece-me inegável, que coincide com um mínimo solar um pouco mais prolongado (mas que já acabou em Outubro), resta saber o que acontecerá quando regressarmos por exemplo ao máximo solar. A pausa continuará ? Ou continuam a subir ? Ou até a descer, o que seria fascinante ?



... o sol continua parado ...

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/ftpmenu/forecasts/SRS.html
http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/realtime-update.html


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2008 às 09:11)

Kispo disse:


> ... o sol continua parado ...
> 
> http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/ftpmenu/forecasts/SRS.html
> http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/realtime-update.html



BONS SITES


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2008 às 13:13)

A *grande reunião* do ano em Poznan, Polónia.

Nunca mais se entendem...



> *“Since I am no longer affiliated with any organization nor receiving any funding, I can speak quite frankly….As a scientist I remain skeptical.”* -  Atmospheric Scientist Dr. Joanne Simpson, the first woman in the world to receive a PhD in meteorology  and formerly of NASA who has authored more than 190 studies and has been called “among the most preeminent scientists of the last 100 years.”
> 
> *"Warming fears are the “worst scientific scandal in the history…When people come to know what the truth is, they will feel deceived by science and scientists.”* - UN IPCC Japanese Scientist Dr. Kiminori Itoh, an award-winning PhD environmental physical chemist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 13:29)

650 cientistas é muito cientista. Suponho que cada um deles publique os seus estudos na área o que seria excelente, uma avalanche de estudos. 

Mas se nesses 650 cientistas alguém me encontrar mais do que meia dúzia de estudos publicados em peer-review sobre *esta* temática, já ficaria surpreendido. Experimentem vocês a ver se encontram  A ciência é feita de cepticismo, de confronto e de discórdia. Mas é necessário publicar os respectivos estudos para defender as teses em que acreditam ou das que discordam.

Se procurarem, e nada encontrarem, expliquem-me porque é que toda esta gente não publica nada sobre o tema. Nada os impede. Nada mesmo. Nem falta de tempo, a maioria é gente que se farta de escrever sobre o assunto, nos seus livros, nas suas colunas de jornal, nos seus sites. Agora publicar estudos é que parece que não. Tirem depois as vossas conclusões.


----------



## gicacoca (9 Jan 2009 às 07:04)

Meus caros,

Eu também sou apologista de que poderá estar a acontecer um arrefecimento global. Eu apesar de ser fiel à lógica da Ciência como fonte de explicação para a realidade (e não só) em que vivemos, não confio fielmente que a Ciência me dê uma explicação definitiva sobre um sistema tão complexo como o Clima. Por exemplo, apesar de nos últimos 20 anos, a Ciência indicar-nos que existe um evidente aumento da temperatura média a nível global, não invalida podermos ter já entrado numa Era Glaciar por exemplo.

Não sabemos até que ponto se a Revolução Industrial não tivesse acontecido (não haveriam carros, fábricas, etc, que emitissem gases com efeito de estufa), hoje em dia estaríamos a tilintar de frio. No entanto não deixo de fazer um parêntesis e considerar que o Homem tem sido inconsciente e irresponsável para com o Clima do único planeta habitável em todo o Universo pelo menos até à data.

Devo mencionar também que um sistema tão complexo como é o Clima depende de inúmeras variáveis que se interagem entre si. Em primeiro lugar, há uma componente externa que é o Sol. A sua distância e/ou as manchas solares, aquecem/arrefecem a Terra. Depois temos os elementos na Terra, como as correntes oceânicas, as marés (influenciadas pela Lua), as grandes cidades, os desertos, as montanhas, as florestas, glaciares, pólos, etc, tudo isto e outros pequenos factores mas não menos importantes interagindo entre si influenciam o clima da Terra como um todo. Portanto, atribuir mais uma vez a actividade humana como única razão do aquecimento global é insuficiente (mas não deixa de ser inconsciente ou irresponsável).

A razão que me leva a pensar que estamos ou iremos estar num período de considerável arrefecimento global (numa altura em que continuamos a emitir enormes quantidades de gases que contribuem para o efeito de estufa) é um bocado diferente das explicações normais. Para mim, se compreendermos o porquê de um crocodilo sair da água fria e ir apanhar banhos de sol e quando está quente voltar para dentro da água mais fresca, percebemos que tudo no Universo, procura o equilíbrio. O frio não é bom nem mau. O calor não é bom nem mau. O frio é frio porque existe o calor. O calor é calor porque existe o frio. São opostos. É um exemplo de Yin Yang. É preciso haver estes opostos para haver o equilíbrio. Noutro exemplo muito simples e que se vê que existe equilíbrio, o dia precisa da noite e a noite precisa do dia. Um campo de cultivo não produziria nada se só houvesse dia ou se só houvesse noite. Com 24 horas de Sol por dia durante todo o ano, que animal/planta é que permaneceria vivo? O animal/planta se pudesse escolher, quereria ir para um lugar mais fresco. O mesmo se passa com o Homem: nos dias de Verão, quentes, vamos para a praia ou para o ar condicionado. Nos dias de Inverno, juntinhos à lareira. Para quê? Para estarmos em equilíbrio. Não é bom nem mau. O mesmo se passa com o crocodilo. Inconscientemente, procuramos sempre o equilíbrio. Agora em relação ao arrefecimento global, é a mesma coisa. O Clima na Terra não tem a forma de animal nem de planta, mas tem energia. E sentindo-se quente (ou muito muito quente se os registos forem válidos), irá arrefecer-se procurando o equilíbrio. Se isto for verdade, a Terra irá ficar muito muito fria porque agora está muito muito quente como nunca esteve antes de acordo com os registos de temperatura. O mesmo faria o crocodilo, num espaço de minutos pois a vida do crocodilo é bem mais curta que a da Terra...

PS: A Ciência sendo uma disciplina assimilada apenas com os olhos, "impede-nos" de "ver" as coisas de outro prisma e que a nossa vista não alcança, induzindo-nos algumas vezes em erro completamente inesperado.


----------



## Laredo (9 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Boas, 
Quando falamos, de aquecimento global, estamos, sempre a associalo a efeito estufa. Pois bem por aqui agora falam em arrefecimento global, mas já pensaram que a camada de gazes que provoca efeito estufa pode tambem provocar um efeito contrário, ora vejamos:
 - No efeito de estufa (ee) temos uma camada de gazes que deixa a radiação, neste caso solar entar na atmosfera, parte desta radiação é refratada e outra reflectida, chegando á terra a refratada. Porem esta radiação refratada é absorvida pela terra, e depois é libertada pela terra com diferente comprimento de onda (c.d.o.). Agora esta radiação que é emtida pela Terra vai atravessar a atmosfera onde vai ser refratada, e reflectida, sendo a reflectiva a que nos preocupa no caso do aquecimento global, pois quanto maior a concentração de gases como o CO2 maior é a radiação refletida de volta para a terra.
basicamente é isto, só para introduzir

Agora falam de arrefecimento global... 

Este topico aparece, obviamente no inverno, é de salientar que a inclinação da Terra faz com que a energia por área seje menor, no HemisferioNnorte (HN). Por esta razão os raios são mais facilmente reflectidos, o que faz com menos energia chegue á TErra. Será que a emissão de gazes faz com que cada vez esta radiação seje mais reflectida no HN durante o Inverno e aprisionada no Verão.... Apesar de se tratar de .cd.o. diferentes com diferentes caracteristicas num caso e noutro... 
lanço este questão para o ar pois sou bastante leigo no assunto...

Já agora li por aqui qualquer coisa sobre nightlescent clouds (peço desculpa se escrevi mal), que suspeitão ser nunvens de aerosolos emitidos para ionofesra será que estes aerosolos refletem a fraca radiação que nos chega de inverno causando um clima mais frio?
Deixo estas questões para quem anda por estes lados e percebe disto 

P.S.- Peço desculpa pelo texto estar uma confusão....


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Duas excelentes contribuições, estas últimas vindas de Macau e Aveiro.

Sejam muito bem-vindos, caros amigos, e enriqueçam este forum com as vossas opiniões que me parecem ser dotadas de muito conteúdo, seja em favor do Aquecimento, seja em favor do Arrefecimento, seja apenas à procura de respostas para este nosso mundo que todos os dias nos surpreende cada vez mais, com os caprichos da mãe natureza.

Tal como diz o climatologista Anthimio de Azevedo, a Natureza parece ter mecanismos de compensação, que fazem com que o calor compense o frio e vice-versa.

Será que depois de anos quentes, iremos agora entra numa era mais fria ?

Continua a discussão ...


----------



## Ecotretas (11 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

Steven Goddard, num artigo convidado no Watts Up With That, alerta para uma visão muito especial do que se passa nos gelos dos Polos. Os alarmistas  têm nos incutido sobre o problema que é a redução do gelo no Árctico. Acrescentam que, à medida que vai derretendo, o Sol vai aquecendo cada vez mais a água, por ter um albedo menor, ao contrário do gelo que tende a reflectir a luz solar.

Ora, o que é que Goddard afirma com tanto interesse?

-Ao invés do Hemisfério Norte, nos últimos anos tem se acumulado uma maior extensão de gelo sobre o mar no Hemisfério Sul.
-No Hemisfério Sul, o gelo que se forma ao largo da Antárctida, está muito mais distante do Polo Sul, que no caso do Hemisfério Norte, onde o Polo Norte está literalmente sobre o mar.
-Ao estar mais distante do Polo Sul, a maior extensão de gelo do Hemisfério Sul reflecte uma maior quantidade de luz solar, pois a duração e direcção de incidência dos raios solares é bem maior.

Este conjunto de observações, bem como as restantes do artigo, são tão evidentes! Como é que tem passado despercebidas?

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/01/gelo-dos-polos.html


----------



## TR4D3R (13 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

boas como 1º post escolho este tema visto a desentendimento ser tão grande a nível cientifico que é irrisório ouvir os alarmistas a dizer que há consenso e que as medidas têm de ser tomadas, já, agora e não se fala mais nisso. Toda e qualquer prova mesmo as irrefutáveis são ridicularizadas, as pessoas que dizem que não há aquecimento global são quase chamadas de hereges. Cientistas que andam nisto há muito foram passados para trás porque alguém resolve fazer um documentário ridículo dando numa histeria total que hoje em dia mais parece religião, ou industria que por si só já acarreta muitos postos de trabalho, e se toda esta teoria se desmorona-se haveria consequências sociais como económicas, isto é por demais evidente hoje em dia.
Curiosamente fala-se bem aqui mas ninguém aborda o IPPC das nações unidas, essa criação da ONU, bem como da senhora Margaret tatcher que usou o argumento do co2 para provar que a energia nuclear era segura e límpida para o ambiente, estamos a falar dos inícios dos anos 80. 
Esta história nada têm a haver com o co2 e desde então cientistas de todo o mundo tentam alertar para certos factos...para ser mais claro....

"William Happer served as director of the Office of Energy Research in the U.S. Department of Energy under President George H.W. Bush and was subsequently fired by Vice President Al Gore, reportedly for his refusal to support Gore’s views on climate change. He asked last month to be added to a list of global warming dissenters in a Senate Environment and Public Works Committee report. The list includes more than 650 experts who challenge the belief that human activity is contributing to global warming." 

excerto de uma noticia num site americano dado a estas coisas, daí haver esta discrepância toda, o protoclo de quíoto com as suas ambições dos créditos de carbono (outra coisa que ninguém fala) muito menos os media, porque o problema é, como será sempre o dinheiro, e esta correria dos países desenvolvidos que têm dinheiro para transformar as suas actividades menos poluentes, ao receber estes créditos não irão ultrapassar a cota podendo assim vender aos chamados países de 3º mundo que (e isto é que torna as coisas bem nojentas) tendo muitos destes países petróleo, carvão, ou facilidade em captar energia geotermal são impedidos de desenvolver o seu país, sim porque não se mete uma siderurgia, ou caminhos de ferro, ou um porto com maquinaria pesada a funcionar a vento, ou sol. O boom económico deu-se nos Países desenvolvidos á custa das energias "antigas" mas não deixamos os africanos fazer o mesmo por exemplo, pior usamos organizações como o FMI, BM ou a ONU, para lhes ditar o que podem usar ou não como energia, não elevando as expectativas deste países um pouco mais além do que a fome. Vamos pedir aos países de 3º mundo para comprarem paineis solares??? ou Turbinas para captar energia eólica??? quando custam 10 milhões...cada. Só mesmo a brincar.
A vista grossa das organizações ambientalistas a esta mentira é uma dávida para aqueles que sempre foram anti-carros, anti-progresso, anti-tudo, vai desde a direita á esquerda, aproveita-se a onda pondo relatórios, esquemas, pedaços de gelo a cair nas TVs, ursos polares a nadar aproveita-se tudo pois a falta de julgamento ou conhecimento destas matérias por parte da população em geral é 0. Há pessoas que nem sabiam que o co2 era natural e não só produzido pelas actividades do homem, não sabem que o homem produz 6,5 gigatoneladas de co2 por ano o que parece muito até começar a ver as 23 vezes mais que o fim do outono produz com a queda das folhas e mortes de bactérias...o que dá 149 gigaton e nem estamos a falar das principais.
Ouvir que o co2 é um poluente é algo que dá para rir se o assunto até nem fosse sério. As plantas adoram co2, aumenta a sua biomassa, o peso dos seus frutos, dá mais frutos..bem mais por aquilo que vi, em áreas desertificadas  uma maior quantidade de co2 faz com que as plantas necessitem de muito menos água. 
Os vikings plantaram todo o tipo de coisas na gronêlandia quando o co2 era muito mas muito mais superior ao que é hoje e quando se seu um período mais frio emigraram para "pastagens" mais abaixo e caso eles tivessem hoje aqui   dir-nos-iam que um aquecimento até era muito bem vindo.
As plantas crescem mais rápido com muito mais pujança isso não só é facto como na Dinamarca está-se a produzir em estufas frutos e legumes onde a quantidade de co2 é enorme para as plantas mas como adoram co2 vêm trazendo enormes dividendos para quem apostou nisto. (trarei documentação se possível para visualizarem). 
O sobreiro é a maior relíquia que temos neste país, o nosso petróleo, e o sobreiro só têm as propriedades que todos lhes conhecemos porque é das árvores no mundo que mais retêm o co2, experimentem fazer crescer um sobreiro com pouco co2 a ver se conseguem depois fazer milhares de produtos com a sua "casca". Zero as propriedades desapareceriam ou pelo menos ficaria bastante distante daquilo que se consegue produzir hoje em dia.
Uma melhor eficiência energética, amiga do ambiente, não se faz á custa de dinheiro ou mentiras, mas sim de acções, quando Al Gore gasta 119 mil KW por ano e o resto das famílias gasta 2,5 a resposta dele foi que era devido ao uso de energias limpas, curioso é saber que só ele pode auferir delas visto serem....baratas????
Hipocrisia nada mais!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

belem disse:


> Provavelmente nunca nevou aí.
> Existem muitos locais das ilhas onde nunca nevou.
> No continente, penso que tb existem alguns, mas não são tão contínuos como nas ilhas.



Aqui já nevou. Por exemplo a 4 de Janeiro de 1985, além do Pico também em São Miguel e na Terceira


----------

